# Beaches near Cairo?



## teacherman

Has anyone got any info on the closest beaches to Cairo? A friend of mine will be with me as well and she is worried about what she might not be allowed wear on the beach. 

Are there rules enforced for women? 

I am also thinking of getting a moped or a scooter. Is there any point? I will be 1k from my school. 

Everyone has been great. Thanks for all the help


----------



## khater

nearest beach is ain sokhna 120km from cairo,best places there r plamera and stella di marrie,she can wear comfortably whatever she wants,or if u can drive more u can ehad to ras sedr its in sinai just 30 km away from the tunnel about 2 hr drive from cairo but there r some corals there and its nicer beaches still u can swim and weawhatever u want there
its just a bit hot there but who cares go and enjoy the red sea


----------



## khater

try rentting a car as getting there and away aint easy by public trasport,also a scooter on a highway here isnt recommened unless its ain sokhna road


----------



## MaidenScotland

Teacher I think you said you would be here around 24th August, that is just about the start of Ramadan so maybe the beach then would not be a good idea


----------



## MaidenScotland

ohh aand a great big no to a moped or scooter, you will see why when you get here


----------



## khater

even in ramamadan its touristic are and u will have more privacy as few people will be there
i was in torgoman station(cairo gateway)its behind al ahram newspaper building and there is a big station for buses to everypart in egypt even ain sokhna and ras sedr u can go and check scedule but dont think u can book return ticket fro cairo u have to get it from there


----------



## teacherman

Cheers for all that. Why would ramadan not be a good time? is that like holidays over here?


----------



## MaidenScotland

The holy month of Ramadan is the most important month in the Muslim calender.
Egypt is a muslim country, it isnt conservative and we can more or less wear what within reason, no shorts or vest type tshirts. The redsea areas are of course touristic and a bit more lax than Cairo. During Ramadan muslims can't eat or drink during the day, plus other restrictions.
Most non muslims in the city are sensitive to the month and try to "fit" in, I would never eat or drink in front of my staff in fact I usually fast with them as does most of my non muslim friends.


----------



## MensEtManus

Cairo is a bit more laissez-faire; whereas, Alexandria, things can get strange during the holiday month. 
1) You'll find girls who weren't veiled to start being veiled for the month of Ramadan. 
2) Regular bars stop serving alcohol. 
3) Most food shops closed or open late- actually, almost all the "koshari" shops are closed during Ramadan. 
4) On the positive side, after sunset, you'll see the streets bombarded with people and food. It's is truly a month filled with food. You'll see oriental desserts all over the place. I highly recommend you try the desserts. 

Going back on topic, from Cairo to Alex, you can grab the train 2.5hrs and find yourself at the Mediterranean. Then, your options increase including Montaza, Agami, Sidi Krir, etc. 

Almost all the beaches are fantastic, and the weather will stay nice for quite a few more weeks, if not months.


----------



## buildergame

The nearest one is Ain Soukhna...quite a good place for expats....around 120 kms from maadi...one and half hour drive....
The next one is Alexandria...300 kms from Cairo..second biggest town of Egypt after Cairo...but a better place for local people...
Cheers...


----------



## yanai

*Also places to stay*

On the same post..Could anyone advise what places r available for overnight stay at Ain Soukna. How much do they cost n what abt availability in summer??


----------

